# Erster



## [email protected] (15. Juni 2004)

Ich wollte hiermit die Möglichkeit nutzen, den ersten Beitrag in einem Unterforum zu schreiben. - Das habe ich hiermit getan.  
Zum Thema kann ich eigentlich nur sagen, dass ich mit meinem Rocky sehr zufrieden bin.

[email protected]


----------



## Principia (15. Juni 2004)

sehr schön !  meine lieblingsfirma ist nun auch vertreten !!!  


gruzz michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aprillaprill (16. Juni 2004)

auch gleich mal verewigen ...  

mal sehen ob rocky und rf mit dem suport der deutschen rahmenbauer mithalten kann...


----------



## Phil Claus (16. Juni 2004)

Hallo Forumsmitglieder,

BIKEACTION, Generalimporteur von ROCKY MOUNTAIN BICYCLES und RACE FACE PERFORMANCE PRODUCTS freut sich ein Teil Eurer Community zu sein.

In diesem Forum wird Phil Claus, verantwortlich für Customer Relationship Management und Marketing bei BIKEACTION, Euren Fragen zu ROCKY MOUNTAIN BICYCLES und RACE FACE PERFORMANCE PRODUCTS Rede und Antwort stehen. 

Für technische Fragen wendet Euch bitte direkt an den BIKEACTION Tech Support auf der BIKEACTION Homepage, welches für diesen Zweck ein eigenes Forum eingerichtet hat.

Zu aktuellen News über Rocky Mountain, Race Face, die Rocky Mountain Frorider, das Race Face 2004 Freeride Team empfehlen wir Euch den Besuch der BA News auf unserer Homepage wo Ihr von Exklusivinterviews mit Tyler "Super T" Klassen, Wade Simmons's exklusiver Kolumne, Testberichte aus aller Welt, die neuesten Rennergebnisse bis hin zu Preisausschreiben und Weltpremieren neuer Produkte alles findet, was das Herz eines/einer Mountainbikers/-bikerin höher schlagen lässt.

Hier könnt Ihr auch erfahren, wann und wo Ihr Euer Traumbike einmal ausgiebig testen könnt. Sei es in einem unserer offiziellen "ROCKY MOUNTAIN TESTCENTER", oder aber während unserer "TESTCENTER ON TOUR" Events. 

Kataloge von RACE FACE PERFORMANCE PRODUKT und ROCKY MOUNTAIN BICYCLES können dort ebenso direkt angefordert werden.

Uns als Repräsentant von ROCKY MOUNTAIN BICYCLES und RACE FACE PERFORMANCE PRODUCTS/CLOTHING ist es wichtig, daß wir von Euch direktes Feedback über unsere Produkte, unseren Service und unsere Geschäftspartner erhalten, damit wir zukünftig noch besser auf Eure Bedürfnisse und Wünsche eingehen können, d.h. Eure Meinung zählt!

Für Eure Fragen, Informationen, Anregungen und Wünsche danke ich Euch im voraus.


Phil Claus
Customer Relationship Management (CRM)/Marketing
BIKEACTION GmbH
[email protected]


----------



## blaubaer (16. Juni 2004)

saubere Sache dass Rocky Mountain und Race Face hier jetzt auch vertreten ist


----------



## Phil Claus (16. Juni 2004)

Danke, Blaubär,

wir freuen uns, auch Euch Eidgenossen Rede und Antwort stehen zu können.

Eine Frage von unserer Seite, ist das RMX mit der Rohloff Hub nicht ein wenig "rücklastig" während "Air Time". Ich habe am Wochenende mit Tyler "Super T" Klassen gesprochen und er erwähnte, dass er keinen Unterschied "in the air" feststellen kann.

Anmerkung: Der erste Teil meines Interviews mit Tyler wird noch heute auf unserer Homepage veröffentlicht werden.

Vielen Dank im voraus für Deine Response.


----------



## aufstand (16. Juni 2004)

Super!!! Endlich auch RM im Forum!

Hi Phil,

wie sicher in meinem Profil zu erkennen bin ich jetzt seit zwei Jahren mit dem Element Signature unterwegs und auch voll begeistert von dem Rad!
Dennoch plane ich ein weiteres Rocky anzuschaffen.....Auf einem Bein kann man bekanntlich nicht stehen, noch weniger fahren....

Nur ein Problem stellt sich mir derzeit; Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es ein Vertex (die harte Nummer), oder das ETS-X wird.
Ist das ETS- X vom Fahrverhalten deutlich anders als das Element??
Lohnt sich da der Kauf, oder sind die sich zu ähnlich?

Ich weiß es gibt die Möglichkeit die Räder Probe zu fahren, doch ich wohne zu weit von den Testcentern entfernt und habe dazu noch äußerst wenig Zeit! Ein kleiner Vergleich Element zu ETS-X wäre für mich schon hilfreich! 

Gruß....


----------



## Phil Claus (16. Juni 2004)

Hallo Aufstand,

ich danke Dir für Deine Anfrage, die mit Sicherheit nicht einfach zu beantworten ist, da man die Tendenz hat, persönliche, subjektive Eindrücke über die Bikes wiederzugeben.

Wichtig ist das geplante Einsatzbereich Deines Rockys, d.h. was, wo, und wie Du Dein Rocky einsetzten möchtest. Das Fahrverhalten und Einsatzgebiet des Rocky Mountain Element ist Dir hinlänglich bekannt. Es ist ein XC-Race Fully. Das Vertex hat den gleichen Einsatzbereich, jedoch nur als Hardtail.

Das ETS-X legt ein komplett anderes Fahrverhalten an den Tag. Es ist weitaus mehr auf Komfort ausgelegt, und dennoch agiler als das Element. Durch das variable Fahrwerk stehen Dir mehr Einsatzbereiche zur Verfügung. Viele meiner Freunde mit einem XC Background, die auf der Suche nach einem agileren Touren/Endurobike waren entschieden sich für das ETS-X (Anm. selbst, wenn Sie für andere Hersteller arbeiten). Ihr einstimmiges Urteil ist, das das ETS X das beste Fahrwerk hat, daß sie jemals fuhren. Ich kann mich diesem Urteil nur anschliessen. Obwohl ich mich eher im Freeride-Bereich wohlfühle, gab es keinen Moment, in dem ich mich nicht sicher auf dem ETS X gefühlt habe, egal ob Singletrail, DH, oder technische (Wurzeln/Steine) Trails - einfach perfekt, und das Climbing fiel niemals so leicht.

Wenn Dies Deinem Anforderungsprofil entspricht, solltest Du das ETS X als Dein nächstes Rocky Mountain auswählen.

Ich hoffe, daß Dir diese Angaben helfen konnten.


----------



## blaubaer (16. Juni 2004)

Phil Claus schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, Blaubär,
> 
> wir freuen uns, auch Euch Eidgenossen Rede und Antwort stehen zu können.
> 
> ...



Ja Danke auch an euch, weil bei uns in der Schweiz gibts so etwas von unserem Impoteur (Chrissports) nicht, wenn da fragen auftauchen müsste ich immer über meinen Händler und der klärts dann beim Impoteur ab und hier ist`s auf eine art direkter 


also das RMX mit Rohloff fährt oder fliegt sich gut, hatte zwar am anfang eine Shiver montiert da war die gewichtsverteilung schon eher Hecklastig, aber seit letztem freitag hab ich eine Monster T drinnen und der erste eindruck ist schon mal gut, bin zwar noch nicht auf ner DH piste gewesen aber die Heimstrecke fuhr sich auch super


----------



## aufstand (16. Juni 2004)

Phil Claus schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Aufstand,
> 
> ich danke Dir für Deine Anfrage, die mit Sicherheit nicht einfach zu beantworten ist, da man die Tendenz hat, persönliche, subjektive Eindrücke über die Bikes wiederzugeben.
> 
> ...




Hi Phil!

...und Danke für die enorm schnelle Antwort...

Also der Einsatzbereich ist so ein Sache. Das Element nutze ich für MA, für CC  bin ich dann doch nicht mehr fit genug....und einfach zu alt.

Aber dein Bericht verstärkt meine grundsätzliche Planung und ich werde irgendwie versuchen das ETS bei meinem Händler Probe zu fahren.
Der hatte noch eins bis letzte Woche, nur jetzt ist keins mehr verfügbar....angeblich seit ihr ausverkauft und könnt z.Zt. nicht liefern.
Ich weiß zwar nicht ob das stimmt, aber ich hoffe das ändert sich. Ich möchte nur ungern deshalb in die Staaten reisen ...


----------



## Phil Claus (16. Juni 2004)

Hallo Blaubär,

vielen Dank für die Info an der RMX/Rohloff Kombi. Keep me posted nach Deinem ersten DH-Run.

Until then

Ride hard, ride free, ride Rocky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil Claus (16. Juni 2004)

Hallo Aufstand,

gemäss den mir vorliegenden Unterlagen sollte es zu keinen Engpässen beim ROCKY MOUNTAIN ETS X kommen. Ich schlage Dir vor, dass Du mir die exakten Angaben des gewünschten Modells zukommen lässt, und ich werde die Verfügbarkeit direkt feststellen.


----------

